# Focus On Mexico??



## sherrylh (Mar 28, 2009)

There is a group advertising educational seminars along with something that sounds
like a "tour" of places near Lake Chalapa, including lodging, etc. We thought it could
be a good way to get to know the area but want to know that there is not a hidden
agenda of this organization. Does anyone know anything about this group? You sign
up for, I think, an 8 day deal with them that appears to include food, lodging, seminars
to introduce you to relocating to Mexico............anyone know anything about legitimacy, etc? Thanks so much for any info you can give to us.  Sherry


----------



## m55vette (May 21, 2010)

OK, I'll weigh in. My wife and I considered this as an option when looking into the area. When we looked into the program, we also looked at all the other sources of info and decided to go it on our own. There is a wealth of info available in books and online and when you get into the area, there are also day seminars available. I don't know if they have an agenda, we did not use the service. I will say I read their web info and found it very helpful. I would guess if you like organized programs theirs would be a good one, they seem to cover all the bases. We just prefer to fly solo...


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Why don't you just ask them if you have to sit thru real estate seminars ... or is it a general tour of the area. For that amount of time it should include from Jocotepec (west end of lake) to Chapala and at least a day in Guadalajara. The experience of driving and shopping in Guadalajara is an important one to consider.

If they'll skip the seminars it might be a good deal if you don't want to do it on your own


----------



## rosfreed (Mar 3, 2010)

sherrylh said:


> There is a group advertising educational seminars along with something that sounds
> like a "tour" of places near Lake Chalapa, including lodging, etc. We thought it could
> be a good way to get to know the area but want to know that there is not a hidden
> agenda of this organization. Does anyone know anything about this group? You sign
> ...



I talked to a couple who took the seminar and have had a house built with the help of Focus and they said it was the best experience they could imagine, so much help, so much information. They recommended it highly.


----------



## BevB (May 7, 2011)

*Chapala seminar*

Sherry, we have signed up for the October Focus on Mexico (FOM) seminar. We did quite a bit of research. It is pricey, but we would like to have as much in depth information, including the real estate tour, before we make a decision. FOM has answered several questions prior to our signing up. They are very transparent about the real estate portion. We don't like to fly solo, and are interested in getting a lot of information in a short period of time. I can give you my opinion in November, when I return if you like.

Bev




sherrylh said:


> There is a group advertising educational seminars along with something that sounds
> like a "tour" of places near Lake Chalapa, including lodging, etc. We thought it could
> be a good way to get to know the area but want to know that there is not a hidden
> agenda of this organization. Does anyone know anything about this group? You sign
> ...


----------



## FreedomLovers (Jul 15, 2011)

*Seminar*

We also had friends that attended this seminar, and they loved it...they said the info they gathered, and the answers they received from important questions was worth every penny.
Hope that helps.

David and Marie


----------



## Steve1234 (Aug 23, 2011)

My wife and I are also signed up for the October Focus program. Likewise, we did a TON of research and feel comfortable that it's legitimate as advertised. I'm sure the info they provide and the exposure to the area they offer could be gained "a la carte" but we want to learn as much as possible as quickly as possible, so why not take advantage of a package that's been designed over a number of years to accomplish exactly that? The Focus team has certainly been helpful and responsive with all interactions so far. 

BevB - I guess we'll meet up in October!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You will experience a focus on Ajijic and certain real estate. Be sure to take the time to investigate further afield; from east of Chapala, through Chapala proper (the 'downtown' of the municipalidad; similar to a county seat, and even west of Ajijic to Jocotopec.


----------



## BevB (May 7, 2011)

After the Focus on Mexico group in late October, here is my opinion. 

Pros - lots of information in one neat package. Speakers were on immigration, banking, currency exchange, investing, health care, alternative health care, learning the language, and real estate. We saw Guadalajara and Tlaquepaque, and ate dinner one night at a village in Ixth?? nearby. (Cannot locate the name right now) The best part was our awesome group of people who seemed very like minded and willing to debate the pros and cons of this area vs others, as well as moving vs not moving. I felt no pressure to make an immediate decision, although the subtle messages were apparent - have faith and it will happen; X came, fell in love and bought immediately - but we did not feel that making an immediate decision was imperative. The hotel was safe and provided purified water; the beds and pillows were a 'con' though as they were rock hard. A major pro for me was the Day of the Dead visit to a cemetery - why don't American cultures do this??

Cons - there were some holes apparent - we did not see real estate close to Jocotopec, the microclimate seemed to be very small, no scheduled looks at rentals or resales with a view, no mention of the shooting in Chapala, or anything that could be perceived as negative. It was clearly a sales focus. One of our group had lived in Guad previously and was seeking a Mexican lifestyle, which was not prevalent. Focus is aligned with Descherman (new properties) but that did not appear to be a secret. Our plan is to return in the "worst" weather month, which we hear is May. We were able to tell the realtor what we would consider buying and that seemed to go over fine. 

I agree with RVGringo that more exploration is of critical importance! And I look very forward to the journey.


----------



## m55vette (May 21, 2010)

BevB, our first visit was in April, one of the hotter months, we didn't find the heat to be too bad. I'd also suggest a visit during rainy season, it is also an experience. I personally enjoy the rain and the lightening and thunder.


----------



## jjroth2 (Mar 30, 2011)

To all, I attended the August Focus tour and stayed an additional day for extra RE visiting.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

*Descherman?*

Now it all fits together. We are looking at a house in a Descherman property. 
I had heard about FOM even before we explored the housing. 
Now I understand...if you go to the website for Descherman (Interlago) properties it begins with an opening screen that says FOM.

As to participating, we have opted not to do it and will spend our time exploring and researching on our own. We know there will be bumps along the way and it may be easier to participate, but the cost/benefit ratio did not seem attractive to us.

There are so many people here with good information, and once we get there, there will be a massive amount more - even our short visit to the Lake Chapala Society HQ last time tells us we will not be too far from accumulated knowledge and until we learn it all, if it is not life threatening  we will get through it.

Thank you Beatles: By with a little help from my friends!


----------



## BevB (May 7, 2011)

Thanks, FHBoy; perhaps we will meet down there some day  We are still probably three years away from retirement. Although I am very comfortable with the culture, my husband was not. He could not see himself living there, but now he can. 

I don't think FOM is for everyone, by any means. I can see the advantages of coming, exploring and meeting people on our own. I am glad it worked for you.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Bev, I think you are smart to go slow and look at options. I would go even further, for your 1st move, rent don't buy. I think that you really need immerse yourself for at least 6 months, if not more, before you will get a feel about what you like or don't like.
Mexico has a very wide variety of great places and you should look around using rental as a base.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

Also beware that it is possible to be very cold in Mexico in the winter months. What is ideal in the summer can be brutally cold in the winter. And if it is perfect in February, beware the summer months.


----------



## rosfreed (Mar 3, 2010)

That's what's so great about the Lake Chapala/Guadalajara area, more or less perfect weather all year round!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

I know that most people thinking of retiring in Mexico have no desire to move to Mexico City, but I should mention that the weather is wonderful here almost all the time!


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

You absolutely do not need to pay a premium to be led around ths area of that part of Lake Chapala´s shoreline known typically as "Lakeside" which I would define as the small area of Lake Chapala´s north shore generally defined as that extending from just west of the Chapala Municipal line to just west of the Jocotepec Municipal line. This may, if you are a stranger, sound complicated but nothing could be simpler if you know the area which encompasses a distance of no more that 50 kilometers and if you don´t know what a kilometer is you shouldn´t move here in the first place. Navigation of this area is extraordinarily simple and finding affordable real estate around here is even simpler if you are knowledgeble about that which you seek. If I had a dime for every up-front, honorable real estate agent around here I could not afford a morning tea in New Delhi. Watch your ass.

I would be pleased to advise those of you thinking this is a desirable place to move whether in Lake Chapala or Chiapas or some other places in Southern Mexico and I have absolutely no pecuniary interest in that advice. I´m simply offering that advice for fun and will rapidly lose interest if pressed .


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

We had Raleigh NC as a base and found the summers too hot and winters too cold.
We moved at 1st to San Miguel which at 6500ft had a great year round climate. Eventually we decided that also had too many expats and moved 45min from San Miguel to the mining ghost town of Mineral de Pozos at 7500 ft. Weather also great, basically 70's every day with a few in the 60's and a few in the 80's. Lows normally low 60's to high 40's with a few days each year drifting into the 30's. Actually had snow last year for 1st time in 30 yrs but gone by 1PM.
Great place to live with enough weather change to keep interesting but little humidity and a lot of sun.


----------



## kelsea44 (Nov 18, 2011)

I am a single woman and attended the Focus program a couple years ago. I would highly recommend taking this progam. The people running the program are wonderful and so helpful. Yes the owners are affiliated with certain realestate projects, but you are able to see many properties. On my program, we didn't get to see all the areas, but it was only 8 days. We did go to Guad and Telaquepaque for a day. It was fun as well, had a blast going to all the different restaurants. Of course the people associated with the program praise the Lake area, they live there, they must like it. I know others that went and returned home, as it wasn't their cup of tea. I can't say enough good things about Focus on Mexico. I felt like I made friends there. I am still in contact with some of the participants, and Focus staff today.


----------



## jjroth2 (Mar 30, 2011)

kelsea44 said:


> I am a single woman and attended the Focus program a couple years ago. I would highly recommend taking this progam. The people running the program are wonderful and so helpful. Yes the owners are affiliated with certain realestate projects, but you are able to see many properties. On my program, we didn't get to see all the areas, but it was only 8 days. We did go to Guad and Telaquepaque for a day. It was fun as well, had a blast going to all the different restaurants. Of course the people associated with the program praise the Lake area, they live there, they must like it. I know others that went and returned home, as it wasn't their cup of tea. I can't say enough good things about Focus on Mexico. I felt like I made friends there. I am still in contact with some of the participants, and Focus staff today.


I second all said about the Focus program adventure, having attended the August session. Not only was it informative, but the excursions included made it a fun vacation as well. It's a great option for those considering relocation to the Chapala area..


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

jjroth2 said:


> I second all said about the Focus program adventure, having attended the August session. Not only was it informative, but the excursions included made it a fun vacation as well. It's a great option for those considering relocation to the Chapala area..


I, The Dawg, cannot, in my wildest dreams, imagine anything simpler and less contructive than buying excursions aimed at accomplishing the purchase of real estate in the Lake Chapala area. Are those of you buying into this obvious real estate scam simply people who simply exited a two bit grocery store paper bag naked and without previous experience? The real estate sales opportunists trying to sell you Lakeside crap are without honor. All you have to do is come here and express an interest in acquiring Lakeside real estate and you won´t even be able to get out of town without having, first, your lilly greased and, second, your wallet emptied just like in New Orleans or Las Vegas.

If you can´t see the charlatans in the trees aroun Ajijic, get back on the bus to Biloxi.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

Dawg, what you say has some truth no matter where you go. 

We contacted a real estate agent before our first trip down there. The couple we met with do not represent any one builder/developer so it was much like buying our home here. I found no steering, no sales pitch, no pressure and they knew that we were not going to buy during that visit BEFORE we got there and still spent a good two days with us, showing us around and taking us sightseeing in GDL.

There a charlatans and opportunists wherever you go, it has to be up to you to decide. We found these people to be honest and forthright, so when we come back in April, we will meet with them again and make a more timely decision. Yes, you can find good people to help you.


----------



## Detailman (Aug 27, 2011)

Hound Dog said:


> I, The Dawg, cannot, in my wildest dreams, imagine anything simpler and less contructive than buying excursions aimed at accomplishing the purchase of real estate in the Lake Chapala area. Are those of you buying into this obvious real estate scam simply people who simply exited a two bit grocery store paper bag naked and without previous experience? The real estate sales opportunists trying to sell you Lakeside crap are without honor. All you have to do is come here and express an interest in acquiring Lakeside real estate and you won´t even be able to get out of town without having, first, your lilly greased and, second, your wallet emptied just like in New Orleans or Las Vegas.
> 
> If you can´t see the charlatans in the trees aroun Ajijic, get back on the bus to Biloxi.


If one person does not benefit from something does not mean that someone else might not. The examples of different facets of life that this applies to are simply too numerous to enumerate. 

It is true that everyone’s viewpoint of a particular experience can differ but why is it that your viewpoints frequently come across as caustic and you disparage other people that are not on the same wavelength as yourself?

A common thread of this forum is that various viewpoints and experiences can be expressed. Do we appreciate different viewpoints and experiences or do we take a stance that everyone that does not agree with us must be an idiot and should "get back on the bus to Biloxi?"

I think that we can be on this site without resorting to vitriolic comments!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Detailman said:


> If one person does not benefit from something does not mean that someone else might not. The examples of different facets of life that this applies to are simply too numerous to enumerate.
> 
> It is true that everyone’s viewpoint of a particular experience can differ but why is it that your viewpoints frequently come across as caustic and you disparage other people that are not on the same wavelength as yourself?
> 
> ...


While I agree with what you say, I have come to realize that Hound Dog likes to express himself in colorful language. It needs to be taken with a grain of salt. Not infrequently, he will reverse himself in a subsequent post.


----------



## kelsea44 (Nov 18, 2011)

*To each their own*



Hound Dog said:


> I, The Dawg, cannot, in my wildest dreams, imagine anything simpler and less contructive than buying excursions aimed at accomplishing the purchase of real estate in the Lake Chapala area. Are those of you buying into this obvious real estate scam simply people who simply exited a two bit grocery store paper bag naked and without previous experience? The real estate sales opportunists trying to sell you Lakeside crap are without honor. All you have to do is come here and express an interest in acquiring Lakeside real estate and you won´t even be able to get out of town without having, first, your lilly greased and, second, your wallet emptied just like in New Orleans or Las Vegas.
> 
> If you can´t see the charlatans in the trees aroun Ajijic, get back on the bus to Biloxi.



I am very able to see a charlatan as well as rude, you are the later. In no way is Focus on Mexico a "real estate scam". Have you attended? If not how would you know? The people of Focus have much honor. You should talk about something you know. The next bus to Biloxi is waiting for you. :boxing::boxing:


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> While I agree with what you say, I have come to realize that Hound Dog likes to express himself in colorful language. It needs to be taken with a grain of salt. Not infrequently, he will reverse himself in a subsequent post.


Hound Dog sometimes gets carried away with the sound of his own voice, but often his observations are right on the mark.


----------



## Detailman (Aug 27, 2011)

I did not take the Focus program prior to coming to Mexico. My decision was a personal one and was not based on a negative view of the program.

But during my first visit I did pay for a four hour seminar. It covered a number of topics, most of which I already knew. One of my concerns was healthcare due to a pre-existing heart condition and the cost of various types of health insurance.

The moderator for the seminar made one brief comment on "self-insuring". Based on that one short comment I did further investigation on what the worst case scenario might be for something like "open heart surgery" and decided that I could set aside funds for a scenario that might never happen (but could), earn income on those funds and save considerably on health insurance for a pre-existing condition that might not worsen for many years.

As a result of that one comment the biggest obstacle to moving to Mexico was removed. Was the seminar worth it? Others at that seminar might have one viewpoint. My viewpoint was that it was worth every penny based on that one brief comment. It started a thought process that resulted in a solution to a major problem in moving to Mexico.

One example of listening to comments and personally taking away something that perhaps no-one else benefited from due to a different situation.

One size does not fill all.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

*Several Comments*

Yes, we all express ourselves differently which does not mean that it reflects inner most psychological traits. I tend to write too much, Dawg may be visceral, none the less we all have something to contribute in our own way. If the way Dawg says something is offensive, I would tend to ignore the way it is expressed to look for what is being expressed...in this case what he sees are naivete on the part of some. Is he right? Maybe, but it is his feeling and knowing that, we can gauge our response. If Dawg comes across as caustic and such, then use your judgement whether or not to give credence. I would rather have a cynic around, just so I can see if there is a basis to it. We are not all communicating here to suppress anyone's feelings...when someone crosses the line and insults one of us, rather than a vague generalization...then s/he should be called out for it.

Detailman: Where can I find such a seminar in the Lakeside/GDL area? I will be there for a week, the first week of April, and such a workshop would be a good investment of time and money.

In summation, what Detailman has let us know, for free, is there are resources that will not require a large outlay, like FOM, to be found. Does that mean that this approach is for everyone? Of course not. Look, I like vacationing at Walt Disney World (and I found I like cruises) Why? Because I pay upfront, get on the plane, don't worry about my luggage or any further details and from then on, I don't have to think any more, it is all there, it is simple and...you see? 

FOM seems to be WDW for expats, but as I said before, the cost/benefit, for me, is not worth it. (Anyway, they can't get you on Space Mountain and Mickey does not lead the group  )


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

FYI, Judy King has a blog about what's going on at Lakeside and also has a weekly seminar for new comers. My wife went to the seminar and came back with some excellent information. Judy tells people that you can get your money back if you don't learn at least one new thing.

BTW, Judy does not sell real estate but is an editor of one of the English news mags.

Living at Lake Chapala - Mexico Insights, Living at Lake Chapala


Living at Lake Chapala - Seminars


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

Hound Dog said:


> I, The Dawg, cannot, in my wildest dreams, imagine anything simpler and less contructive than buying excursions aimed at accomplishing the purchase of real estate in the Lake Chapala area. Are those of you buying into this obvious real estate scam simply people who simply exited a two bit grocery store paper bag naked and without previous experience? The real estate sales opportunists trying to sell you Lakeside crap are without honor. All you have to do is come here and express an interest in acquiring Lakeside real estate and you won´t even be able to get out of town without having, first, your lilly greased and, second, your wallet emptied just like in New Orleans or Las Vegas.
> 
> If you can´t see the charlatans in the trees aroun Ajijic, get back on the bus to Biloxi.


Well Dawg, it looks like people have caught on to you and your rhetoric. So it's OK to tone it down a little.

:jaw:


----------



## Detailman (Aug 27, 2011)

FHBOY said:


> Detailman: Where can I find such a seminar in the Lakeside/GDL area? I will be there for a week, the first week of April, and such a workshop would be a good investment of time and money.QUOTE]
> 
> FHBOY,
> 
> ...


----------



## Detailman (Aug 27, 2011)

pappabee said:


> FYI, Judy King has a blog about what's going on at Lakeside and also has a weekly seminar for new comers. My wife went to the seminar and came back with some excellent information. Judy tells people that you can get your money back if you don't learn at least one new thing.
> 
> BTW, Judy does not sell real estate but is an editor of one of the English news mags.
> 
> ...


 
Sorry Pappabee. You replied to FHBOY with the same answers while I was writing and sending my reply. Totally agree with your wife's experience. There was no pressure, sales, or ulterior motives. My wife enjoyed it too.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

[_QUOTE=pappabee;653136]Well Dawg, it looks like people have caught on to you and your rhetoric. So it's OK to tone it down a little.:jaw:[/QUOTE]_

Actually, I didn´t write that. It´s time to change the locks on my left elbow.

I must say, however, some good responses to Mr. Hyde´s inappropriate comments.

Dawg knows some people in the tour and real estate business in Mexico, none of whom are involved with those mentioned on this thread, who let pecuniary interests come before client service and I let that past experience guide me in that previous harsh contribution to this thread. Please ignore my little petulant screed previously posted but always be aware of charlatans among us. I must learn to relax.

By the way, Judy King, mentioned by others above, is an excellent resource for information for those of you contemplating a move to the Lake Chapala area. Astute and honest. I highly recommend her to you all..


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

Detailman said:


> Sorry Pappabee. You replied to FHBOY with the same answers while I was writing and sending my reply. Totally agree with your wife's experience. There was no pressure, sales, or ulterior motives. My wife enjoyed it too.


Great minds, great thoughts. :clap2::clap2:


----------



## Detailman (Aug 27, 2011)

*Twin Brother*



Hound Dog said:


> [_QUOTE=pappabee;653136]Well Dawg, it looks like people have caught on to you and your rhetoric. So it's OK to tone it down a little.:jaw:_


Actually, I didn´t write that. It´s time to change the locks on my left elbow.

I must say, however, some good responses to Mr. Hyde´s inappropriate comments.

Dawg knows some people in the tour and real estate business in Mexico, none of whom are involved with those mentioned on this thread, who let pecuniary interests come before client service and I let that past experience guide me in that previous harsh contribution to this thread. Please ignore my little petulant screed previously posted but always be aware of charlatans among us. I must learn to relax.

By the way, Judy King, mentioned by others above, is an excellent resource for information for those of you contemplating a move to the Lake Chapala area. Astute and honest. I highly recommend her to you all..[/QUOTE]

Dawg,

You sound like a nice guy. I could get along with you. Not so sure about your evil twin brother. Let me know if he comes to visit again.


----------



## jjroth2 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hey All.
Simply, you can go somewhere in a Ford or Mercedes, both will get you there. The Focus on Mexico trip is more Mercedes-like. Its program is comprehensive, i.e. great area info, restaurants,sightseeing (an opera in GDL). The RE part is subdued.
However, it's not for the budget-minded. Obviously, as mentioned by some, there are excellent alternatives.


----------



## kb9gzg (May 8, 2012)

kelsea44 said:


> I am very able to see a charlatan as well as rude, you are the later. In no way is Focus on Mexico a "real estate scam". Have you attended? If not how would you know? The people of Focus have much honor. You should talk about something you know. The next bus to Biloxi is waiting for you. :boxing::boxing:


Kelsea, you're absolutely right! My wife and I attended a Focus seminar last year, and loved it. No pressure to buy anything! Great food, great tours, great speakers, great staff, new friends!


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

jjroth2 said:


> Hey All.
> Simply, you can go somewhere in a Ford or Mercedes, both will get you there. The Focus on Mexico trip is more Mercedes-like. Its program is comprehensive, i.e. great area info, restaurants,sightseeing (an opera in GDL). The RE part is subdued.
> However, it's not for the budget-minded. Obviously, as mentioned by some, there are excellent alternatives.


It's a bit more complex than that. 

Some people like to travel with tours, others to strike out on their own. 

Some people like to hunt down information for the thrill of the hunt, others like to buy it.

It sounds like FOM is more for the people who want to buy it. 

No problem, if that's you.

Me, I'd rather drive the Mercedes myself.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

mickisue1 said:


> It's a bit more complex than that.
> 
> Some people like to travel with tours, others to strike out on their own.
> 
> ...


So would I, if I could afford it. But, hey, I can't think of anyone who wouldn't agree with me. 

But, I found by doing my own legwork I learned a lot as I went along, and found the house I wanted, so to each his/her own.

Honestly, because of my lease I have I have actually "hired" someone (our agent) to take care of things - like utilities, gardening, maid, etc because it is an all inclusive lease - and I know I am paying the Mercedes rate for something that is a Cadillac...again my choice - do I pay to simplify, or simply do it without paying? Life is a trade off, right?


----------

